# Pickens 9/10



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Heaven forbid I sleep in past 5am on my day off, so I said screw it and loaded my stuff up to fish for a bit.

Got to Pickens before the sun was up... Lots of bait, mullet, and Spanish smashing the LYs... not what I was after though. Managed to catch 2 decent redfish, after pulling hooks on one, and breaking 2 off. Also caught a nice flounder... redfish got released, and the flounder is gonna be dinner.

Caught everything on bull minnows... I did lose what was acting like a nice mangrove snapper on a shrimp, but I forgot my pliers so I didn't want to mess with them. Ended up giving all my shrimp away.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

He gone.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

nice. Should have went out there today


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job John, did you go to the pier?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice yeti.
Whyme


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> Nice yeti.
> Whyme


Thanks lol... can't pass up a 65qt for $100

Caught them on the up-current side of the ferry dock, from the beach.


----------

